# Why o' why



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Why o' why does doing the mature thing always make u feel like an idiot lol. i spent my brute money on some new furniture last nite. i was planing on geting the twisted 5'' and replace my worn 29.5 laws but i bought a new living room set for the bachelor pad instead :34:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> Why o' why does doing the mature thing always make u feel like an idiot lol. i spent my brute money on some new furniture last nite. i was planing on geting the twisted 5'' and replace my worn 29.5 laws but i bought a new living room set for the bachelor pad instead :34:


Because its all part of your life and you deserve a great place to park-it between rides...lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol thanks nmk it makes me feel a lil better thinking of it that way

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Responsibility can suck. Haha...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Responsibility can suck. Haha...


For real


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yep! I always have to bust into my brute money for stuff... I have a separate accnt for ATV/Jeep related stuff... and most of the time, it ends up being used to buy other non-ATV/Jeep stuff... LOL


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i wish i had the will power to do stuff like that but i dont and the wife hates it


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

You say a "bach' pad? Dude I would of bought the lift and tires the parked that thang in the living room. That way you'd still have a place to sit.:bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao even tho i love my brute it aint as comfortable as this couch siting in front of the 63'' plasma. i bought 2 of these couches and my tables and rugs


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> lmao even tho i love my brute it aint as comfortable as this couch siting in front of the 63'' plasma. i bought 2 of these couches and my tables and rugs


Nice. Nothing wrong with making the "man-cave" comfortable....and inviting for some of those ....more welcomed guests..


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

For those of you that have been around here after Hurricane Katrina would understand. Right after, we had a flooded house, trees everywhere, yard a mess, no food, no electricity, nowhere to sleep....what's the best thing to do? Go buy 3 4wheelers...lol. We loaded up and my mom bought a 05 red rancher, my brother bought a 05 yellow rancher, and I bought a 05 yellow foreman. We get home and unload, but where are we going to park them? The shed roof is gone. Oh well, pull everything out of the living room. It's all wet anyway. We opened the back doors and cleaned up the living room a little and that's where we parked 3 new wheelers until we gutted the house and started cleaning and fixing. I wish a had pictures but I didn't have much of anything except a wheeler. Gotta have priorities!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, that happens. You're over 25 now and the responsible part of your brain is really kicking in. Keep smiling though 'cause you KNOW there will be times that the money you set aside for something responsible will be used on your toys.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

byrd said:


> Lol thanks nmk it makes me feel a lil better thinking of it that way
> 
> Your not riding unless you break it!


 my rancher is ridden all the time then its constantly broke down


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dont feel bad byrd, i am trying to make choice between tires for truck or tires for brute, running 28 laws skinny/wide wanting to go 29.5, 28s are hardly worn, truck running 33s wanting to go to a 35, 33s are about 1/2 life, really do not need either at this moment but i want to do something


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

just sold my camper and now Im having to pay off a credit card becuase I know the wife wants kids and theres no way Im about to have a credit card note and kids. Dont feel bad man Its all good but just make sure you save enough room for some good whiskey or beer whatever you drink and you will forget about it the next day.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man i saw yo list of women you already got without furniture. 
i'd just keep on doing that same thing and get the brute accessories instead


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao phree, i hear u on that one but at the same time they wore out my old furniture well i had a part in it to but.....:bigok:


----------

